# HR34 v 44



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Have had the HR34 since it came out last year. Finally seems to have most bugs gone. Make any sense to replace with a 44? Tech was by and said they are still glitchy. Also does the 44 operate like the 24 when you skip forward 30 secs the status bar stays off. My biggest gripe with the 34 is that happening with the status bar every time I do a skip.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Depends on how bad you want it and what offers your account qualifies for. Check your account online at http://directv.com or call 800-531-5000 (with your account number/billing ID) to speak with a rep for details. I'd wait for the C41W (and Wireless Media/Video Bridge) to go mainstream before upgrading. The HR44 is a nice upgrade all by itself, but with the wireless option (coming soon to a neighborhood near you), it will answer a lot of prayers.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

IMO they are both equal. (not enough difference to matter) If you already have the 34 then the only way to get another one is a Service Call and the tech have 44 instead of 34's . DTV will not schedule an upgrade for another one unless you deactivated the one you have and sent it back. Or go to a retailer and order it.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

No interest in the clients. What about the status bar issue?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The statu star is just how all genies operate at this time. The hr44 is no different in that regard.

You should look up the hr44 first look to see the real differences, and software wise they are basically the same.

I love them both. They both work great for me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kaminar said:


> Depends on how bad you want it and what offers your account qualifies for. Check your account online at http://directv.com or call 800-531-5000 (with your account number/billing ID) to speak with a rep for details. I'd wait for the C41W (and Wireless Media/Video Bridge) to go mainstream before upgrading. The HR44 is a nice upgrade all by itself, but with the wireless option (coming soon to a neighborhood near you), it will answer a lot of prayers.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -=K=-


The C41W and Wireless Video Bridge also work with the HR34, it's not a HR44 only device.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

raromr said:


> Have had the HR34 since it came out last year. Finally seems to have most bugs gone.


No offense, but this comment is just incredible. Have you read the issues going on with the 34?... again no offense, but wow.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Datagg said:


> No offense, but this comment is just incredible. Have you read the issues going on with the 34?... again no offense, but wow.


Well, I agree with the "incredible" comment. Some people have issues, and with every single box out there from every single provider. 
I don't see widespread issues now with the '34, though certainly some have them, and will have them.

(Same with the HR77 I am designing; it won't work right for everyone. But it'll have 16 tuners, wireless, and I mean completely wireless [60 hours off a new battery I am inventing], 16 Terrabytes solid state storage, and do holograms.)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> (Same with the HR77 I am designing; it won't work right for everyone. But it'll have 16 tuners, wireless, and I mean completely wireless [60 hours off a new battery I am inventing], 16 Terrabytes solid state storage, and do holograms.)


Yes, but will it be completely silent?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, but will it be completely silent? 


Where's the emocon for dying while laughing to hard? :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

:rolling: :rotfl: !rolling :bang


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

No offense but you are kind of childish. Again, no offense.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Yes, but will it be completely silent?


OOOOOoooohhhh NOOOOOooo not here to.

Sorry raromr, I believe this relates to another thread that went on and on and on.
The 30 second is only on briefly on my HR44 when activated.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> (Same with the HR77 I am designing; it won't work right for everyone. But it'll have 16 tuners, wireless, and I mean completely wireless [60 hours off a new battery I am inventing], 16 Terrabytes solid state storage, and do holograms.)


That sounds really awesome... Will it work with mind control also?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, my yes! As long as the user is of average intelligence (100) up to 140. IQs higher than that tend to put out too many ideas/wants that it'll confuse the mind reading abilities of the unit. 

So, how much would you pay for such a receiver??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

raromr said:


> No offense but you are kind of childish. Again, no offense.


I am deeply offended. That is, if your comment is directed at me or my pals. Is it? What's your beef with the subject, then?


----------



## o7RAVENS (Oct 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Oh, my yes! As long as the user is of average intelligence (100) up to 140. IQs higher than that tend to put out too many ideas/wants that it'll confuse the mind reading abilities of the unit.
> 
> So, how much would you pay for such a receiver??


Are we talking buying or leasing ? he he 
I'm still trying to find out if anyone has the hr44 in Baltimore.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

o7RAVENS said:


> Are we talking buying or leasing ? he he
> I'm still trying to find out if anyone has the hr44 in Baltimore.


There's at least one huge thread about regional availability.

Oh, and as to the dream unit, I'm working on getting the mfg. costs down to under $5.00 so we can give them away....


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Oh, and as to the dream unit, I'm working on getting the mfg. costs down to under $5.00 so we can give them away....u


 My saliva production will be on overdrive until the dream unit is a reality... :righton:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

o7RAVENS said:


> I'm still trying to find out if anyone has the hr44 in Baltimore.


Call Coach Harbaugh! Are we meeting again in the SB?? Time for the other bro. to get a ring....

Back to real stuff: Some are suggesting to order the Genie, then when the installer calls to confirm, ask him if he has one on the truck for you... I don't care for that approach, but it is an approach.

Good luck!


----------



## o7RAVENS (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing that Laxguy, nothing bad about coming in second. how about them Harbaugh boys.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Laxguy - It would prob help the cost if you could solar power it...(and u cud prob get some cash from the gov for development too)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, dang, I forgot to mention: it'll have it's own built in electrical bulb, I call it: a sort of battery that generates its own current; enough in fact to also power the TV and DVR (though not plasma TVs over 150"....)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> (Same with the HR77 I am designing; it won't work right for everyone. But it'll have 16 tuners, wireless, and I mean completely wireless [60 hours off a new battery I am inventing], 16 Terrabytes solid state storage, and do holograms.)


I'll take it.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Perhaps you would like to utilize one of my inventions, a cordless extention cord??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds good, but will it also generate electric current out of, essentially, thin air? And be able to power other devices? If so, send me the licensing agreements....


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Agreement on the way in one of my airless airmail envelopes.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good. I've already executed it telepathically, and the, dare I say it, uh, check's, er, in, uh, the mail.......


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

well I for one despise the HR34 and have been calling D for WEEKS trying to get an HR44..and being told one story after another, from they aren't in your area, to well youre having problems with your HR34 so they'll probably send you an HR44 to replace it (sure). They sent me another HR34..so I immediately applied the return label to the same box right while I was standing at the FedEx Office store where I picked it up. Then last Saturday I got a protection plan rep to say they were putting in a "form" with justification of why I should get an HR44 (things like wireless, optical out, etc) and that someone would call me within 72 hours....well 96 hours later..no call....called after 48 hours..."oh that rep shouldn't have done that because that form isn't used anymore"..called back again "oh that form is only used for when the wrong equipment is sent to replace your other equipment"...blah blah blah.....talked to retention at LEAST 5 times trying to get them to cover the cost of buying a unit from ebay or solid signal...."sir we can give you a 50 dollar credit toward your account for that"...told that by a couple retention reps...."nothing else we can do"..."well I frequent dbstalk all the time and there are a lot of customers that got retention to give them a credit to cover the cost of buying an HR44 (which is all over this forum)...."sir what did you call tha, dvs talk?"..."no dbstalk...a forum that is frequented by 1000s od D customers and I believe 99% of them when they say what deals they got"....sir we cant do that we can only give you 50 dollars......

After the last BS of that last night I went on to ebay...lo and behold a guy had just listed two new HR44 units for a buy it now price of 225 dollars SHIPPED.....bought the first one...second one sold within 30 minutes...still waiting to get a tracking number from the guy but that another issue...he has perfect feedback so he may just not have figured it would sell THAT fast....so immediately called back to D, to tell them I finally bought one and to see if they could give me ANYTHING more than 50...got a nice guy that sounded like he was from Jamaica..said hed take care of me..and he did...gave me a 150 credit....add that to a previous 50 credit I got from whining...adds to 200 in credits..basically offsets the cost..so if I actually get it, ill be happy. what a giant run around hassle......
(now I guess ill need to buy an EXTRA remote since as far as I understand the old RF remotes only work in IR mode with the HR44)

this is the ONE thing that time warner cable has over D (other than no rain fade) is that when they get new receivers, all you have to do is take your old one to the office, and ask for another one..if that have it they'll swap it. D treats new equipment like its "unobtainium"...because they don't want their old crap back..like a pile of junk HR34s....

anyway I am hoping I can stop whining..for now...as are others on here im sure..lol....and enjoy my HR44 when I get it...so this weekend is going to be all about ripping the programs I want to save off the DVR using my Hauppauge box....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Couple things to be aware of... The HR44 that you "bought" might be troublesome to activate. If it is a leased receiver and was ever activated, you will not be able to activate it. If it has never been activated, you should be fine. Most likely, it is still a leased receiver and it will need to be returned to DirecTV if you ever deactivate it. Also, being leased, when you activate it, you will extend your commitment to two years again from the date of activation. You will also need to deactivate the HR34 to activate the HR44. DirecTV is not currently allowing people to activate a second Genie on an account.

Lastly, with regard to the remote, if the package the HR44 comes in is a retail package, it should contain the RC71 remote. The RC71 is the only remote that works with the HR44 in RF mode.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Couple things to be aware of... The HR44 that you "bought" might be troublesome to activate. If it is a leased receiver and was ever activated, you will not be able to activate it. If it has never been activated, you should be fine. Most likely, it is still a leased receiver and it will need to be returned to DirecTV if you ever deactivate it. Also, being leased, when you activate it, you will extend your commitment to two years again from the date of activation. You will also need to deactivate the HR34 to activate the HR44. DirecTV is not currently allowing people to activate a second Genie on an account.
> 
> Lastly, with regard to the remote, if the package the HR44 comes in is a retail package, it should contain the RC71 remote. The RC71 is the only remote that works with the HR44 in RF mode.
> 
> ...


Hi Merg and thanks for the reply..to answer your statements:

1. I know all equipment is owned by D...which is why I wanted my cost for it to be ZERO not 699 from solid signal minus a measly 50 bucks from retention...and yes I know they'll only activate one, so ill deactivate the hr34 once I rip all the content from it I want to keep onto my computer, then ill call them and activate the 44.
2. the buy it now auction was listed as "new" so I am assuming it is new. as I said I haven't heard back, but the guys has sold many receivers on there based on his feedback, and his feedback is perfect.
3. yes it comes with a remote....I need another RF remote because I use a coaxial converter to run the signal from the box to another TV in my kitchen that isn't in line of site to the living room, so I need a second RC-71 to use in the kitchen and keep one in the living room, plus I need to set it for a sony tv vs a pioneer. Maybe ill just use the rc71 in the kitchen in RF mode and use my older remote in the living room in IR mode. there are plenty of rc71's on ebay brand new for 8 bucks shipped so I may just get another one for that price.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Merg and thanks for the reply..to answer your statements:

3. yes it comes with a remote....I need another RF remote because I use a coaxial converter to run the signal from the box to another TV in my kitchen that isn't in line of site to the living room, so I need a second RC-71 to use in the kitchen and keep one in the living room, plus I need to set it for a sony tv vs a pioneer. Maybe ill just use the rc71 in the kitchen in RF mode and use my older remote in the living room in IR mode. there are plenty of rc71's on ebay brand new for 8 bucks shipped so I may just get another one for that price.


That is the one nice thing about the HR44 in that you can use the old remotes in IR mode and the RC71 in RF mode.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I hope it works out for you, but I'm guessing wireless isn't the problem, since you said you have issues. What are the issues? I'd hate for you to get it and find it wasn't the HR34 but a setup issue of some sort. It sounds like you haven't had it that long. I have both and they work basically the same.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I hope it works out for you, but I'm guessing wireless isn't the problem, since you said you have issues. What are the issues? I'd hate for you to get it and find it wasn't the HR34 but a setup issue of some sort. It sounds like you haven't had it that long. I have both and they work basically the same.


well lets see...slow response when navigating the guide...random freeze ups and lock ups...happening more and more frequently...missed many recordings because the box was locked up or randomly rebooted...some times not even doing an RBR rebooting it, having to unplug it and plug back in....then some of the times doing an RBR only to have it say that it was ONE DEGREE over and needed to be cooled down.....one degree?? every time?? no its just a GLITCHY box and has been since day one and should have never been released....yet the HR44 is universally praised on this forum for being much faster than the 34 and not having the lockup issues...along with the fact that the 34 should have been designed with built in wireless..and the almost criminal leaving out of the optical audio output...I had to waste 15 bucks buying a coaxial to optical converter off ebay so I could use my receiver and my Hauppauge box....which adds more wires behind my setup and takes an unnecessary power outlet, which are in limited supply. the fact is that the 34 sucks and shouldn't have been released. firmware has sped it up SLIGHTLY...ive had the box for a year and a half and have also participated in another area of this forum that im not allowed to mention here but has to do with firmware updates....and those haven't helped either.

will the 44 be the be all and end all? absolutely not. in fact im sure in 6 months D will come out with an HR54 thatll be supercomputer based and require liquid nitrogen to cool the superconductors and itll have 2160p capability...that's life...but I know for sure the guide will work much better and faster, and that ill have wireless and optical capability built in. and for right now, that's all I need to know. do the 34 and the 44 have the same size hard drive? or is the hard drive larger in the 44?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

well lets see...slow response when navigating the guide...random freeze ups and lock ups...happening more and more frequently...missed many recordings because the box was locked up or randomly rebooted...some times not even doing an RBR rebooting it, having to unplug it and plug back in....then some of the times doing an RBR only to have it say that it was ONE DEGREE over and needed to be cooled down.....one degree?? every time?? no its just a GLITCHY box and has been since day one and should have never been released....yet the HR44 is universally praised on this forum for being much faster than the 34 and not having the lockup issues...along with the fact that the 34 should have been designed with built in wireless..and the almost criminal leaving out of the optical audio output...I had to waste 15 bucks buying a coaxial to optical converter off ebay so I could use my receiver and my Hauppauge box....which adds more wires behind my setup and takes an unnecessary power outlet, which are in limited supply. the fact is that the 34 sucks and shouldn't have been released. firmware has sped it up SLIGHTLY...ive had the box for a year and a half and have also participated in another area of this forum that im not allowed to mention here but has to do with firmware updates....and those haven't helped either.

will the 44 be the be all and end all? absolutely not. in fact im sure in 6 months D will come out with an HR54 thatll be supercomputer based and require liquid nitrogen to cool the superconductors and itll have 2160p capability...that's life...but I know for sure the guide will work much better and faster, and that ill have wireless and optical capability built in. and for right now, that's all I need to know. do the 34 and the 44 have the same size hard drive? or is the hard drive larger in the 44?


I've had quite a different experience than you with my HR34-700. It has been rock steady from Day 1. I could count missing recordings on one hand and still have fingers left. The only major issues I have had were created when my SWM16 started going bad and that took DTV techs 2 days to figure out (intermittent issues are tough to troubleshoot). Maybe I've been lucky but I don't think so.

I'm sure that I will eventually add a HR44 (when DTV allows more than 1 Genie per account) but until then my 34 will remain the rock of my foundation.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My experience with the '34 has been very different from dtrell's. It may be that his unit is defective, but it's wrong to broadbrush all units with one's experience. 

I've never had a unit shut down due to heat. Never, and now I live in an area where mid 90's are the rule in Summertime, and sometimes we don't turn on the a/c so the house gets into mid 80's. Of course, no box is stacked or in a closet or enclosure.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> My experience with the '34 has been very different from dtrell's. It may be that his unit is defective, but it's wrong to broadbrush all units with one's experience.
> 
> I've never had a unit shut down due to heat. Never, and now I live in an area where mid 90's are the rule in Summertime, and sometimes we don't turn on the a/c so the house gets into mid 80's. Of course, no box is stacked or in a closet or enclosure.


I agree. While I do not deny the issues detrell has experienced with his HR34 it's wrong to say all HR34's have the same issues.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dtrell said:


> ... do the 34 and the 44 have the same size hard drive? or is the hard drive larger in the 44?


They both have the same size HDD. 1 TB.

And sorry you've had such troubles with the HR34. Much like the previous posters though, I've had my HR34 for over a year now and while i found it's FW early on was admittedly flakey, I really haven't had many problems with it since. An occasional disconnect from the network requiring a restart, the no live buffer coming out of a recorded program problem (since fixed), ect, there really hasn't been that much.

My biggest disdain has been the removal of its OTA scanning capability, but that was intentional and applies to the HR44 as well.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Heat problems? How is your unit set up? If there isn't adequate air circulation around it or if it is drawing in heated air from equipment stacked below it (or in a window in direct sunlight (not to be confused with DirectTV's new Sunlight web browser and can opener)) then heating problems would likely ensue with any component.

When new the HR34 was sluggish with compare to the 44 but evolving firmware and applicable lessons learned in the 44's development have led to the two models being quite similar in performance nowadays. The only compelling reason to swap is if one cannot leverage the coax digital audio out.

Don "today is the first day after yesterday" Bolton



dtrell said:


> well lets see...slow response when navigating the guide...random freeze ups and lock ups...happening more and more frequently...missed many recordings because the box was locked up or randomly rebooted...some times not even doing an RBR rebooting it, having to unplug it and plug back in....then some of the times doing an RBR only to have it say that it was ONE DEGREE over and needed to be cooled down.....one degree?? every time?? no its just a GLITCHY box and has been since day one and should have never been released....yet the HR44 is universally praised on this forum for being much faster than the 34 and not having the lockup issues...along with the fact that the 34 should have been designed with built in wireless..and the almost criminal leaving out of the optical audio output...I had to waste 15 bucks buying a coaxial to optical converter off ebay so I could use my receiver and my Hauppauge box....which adds more wires behind my setup and takes an unnecessary power outlet, which are in limited supply. the fact is that the 34 sucks and shouldn't have been released. firmware has sped it up SLIGHTLY...ive had the box for a year and a half and have also participated in another area of this forum that im not allowed to mention here but has to do with firmware updates....and those haven't helped either.
> 
> will the 44 be the be all and end all? absolutely not. in fact im sure in 6 months D will come out with an HR54 thatll be supercomputer based and require liquid nitrogen to cool the superconductors and itll have 2160p capability...that's life...but I know for sure the guide will work much better and faster, and that ill have wireless and optical capability built in. and for right now, that's all I need to know. do the 34 and the 44 have the same size hard drive? or is the hard drive larger in the 44?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

well lets see...slow response when navigating the guide...random freeze ups and lock ups...happening more and more frequently...missed many recordings because the box was locked up or randomly rebooted...some times not even doing an RBR rebooting it, having to unplug it and plug back in....then some of the times doing an RBR only to have it say that it was ONE DEGREE over and needed to be cooled down.....one degree?? every time?? no its just a GLITCHY box and has been since day one and should have never been released....yet the HR44 is universally praised on this forum for being much faster than the 34 and not having the lockup issues...along with the fact that the 34 should have been designed with built in wireless..and the almost criminal leaving out of the optical audio output...I had to waste 15 bucks buying a coaxial to optical converter off ebay so I could use my receiver and my Hauppauge box....which adds more wires behind my setup and takes an unnecessary power outlet, which are in limited supply. the fact is that the 34 sucks and shouldn't have been released. firmware has sped it up SLIGHTLY...ive had the box for a year and a half and have also participated in another area of this forum that im not allowed to mention here but has to do with firmware updates....and those haven't helped either.

will the 44 be the be all and end all? absolutely not. in fact im sure in 6 months D will come out with an HR54 thatll be supercomputer based and require liquid nitrogen to cool the superconductors and itll have 2160p capability...that's life...but I know for sure the guide will work much better and faster, and that ill have wireless and optical capability built in. and for right now, that's all I need to know. do the 34 and the 44 have the same size hard drive? or is the hard drive larger in the 44?


Sorry for the troubles you are having. As others have stated, my HR34 has been pretty rock solid since Day 1. I had a few issues at first with the HR34 being used as the CCK and when I had a client connected, but both of those issues have been resolved for a good long time now. I'd be more apt to think that you just got a lemon with your HR34. Now that being said, that doesn't take away from the experience you are having with it, however, I don't think your experience is the norm.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that has replied. as far as the heat, when I had the issue, it didn't lock up from the heat, it said it was 161 when the max was 160 when I tried to RBR it and it did its self test. the unit is in the exact same position it was in all last year when I NEVER had that issue. Also if anything my house was hotter last year since I would go on the road a lot for work and turn the Ac off. I am in a new job that keeps me home much more, so the house is always cool. there is no reason whatsoever for it to think it is 161 internally when the max allowable is 160...and as I said, 161 EVERY time? no....

You all may be right in what you say and the grass is always greener on the other side, but all I know is from reading the myriad of posts on this website of people that HAD the 34 and NOW have the 44, they ALL say it performs faster with less guide sluggishness and delays. So if nothing else..ill get a little more performance and the one thing that cant be denied is that ill get an optical output and wireless connectivity...so defend the 34 if you want, but it doesnt have those..and if I get it for essentially 13 dollars (53 dollar credit and 159 dollar credit minus the 225 shipped for the 44 = 13 dollars net, then it is well worth it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can't compare an HR44 to a "broken" HR34. I've had my 34 for about 18 months now and so far it has not experienced any of the issues you described


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> You can't compare an HR44 to a "broken" HR34. I've had my 34 for about 18 months now and so far it has not experienced any of the issues you described


well all I can tell you is that there are more than half of the people that post on here that have had the problems I have described and many that couldn't wait to dump their 34 for a 44. I am happy that you have had no issues with yours and that your guide runs at the speed of light and that you have no need for wireless or an optical out. that is not the way it was for me an d many others on here. IMHO the 34 is a bad design that was rushed out to production, and the 44 is a good design that they took their time developing and producing. but once I get mine and use it, ill know more...and again, if not ill still have the wireless and the optical, and that in itself is worth the 13 dollars I paid..


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

well all I can tell you is that there are more than half of the people that post on here that have had the problems I have described and many that couldn't wait to dump their 34 for a 44. I am happy that you have had no issues with yours and that your guide runs at the speed of light and that you have no need for wireless or an optical out. that is not the way it was for me an d many others on here. IMHO the 34 is a bad design that was rushed out to production, and the 44 is a good design that they took their time developing and producing. but once I get mine and use it, ill know more...and again, if not ill still have the wireless and the optical, and that in itself is worth the 13 dollars I paid..
well for me the wireless is useless as I do not connect ANY home theater gear wirelessly! I just dont. regarding optical, my Dennon receiver has HDMI inputs and that is how I connect the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually, dtrell I'd say most all your issues are heat related. If a DIRECTV DVR gets to hot inside it exhibits all the things you mentioned generally. Freezing and locking up like that. I know from past experience with an old HR20 who's fan had died. Your issues with the HR34 are out of the norm, but hey, that kind of thing is bound to happen to some units, there's always one that breaks and it sucks that it was yours. 

Oh, and its normal high safe operating temperature is closer to 140, so it being one degree over was over its max temp I think. Its normal temp in general is far below that, usually in the low 100 I think. Didn't it say it wouldn't restart till it got down to 140 or something like that?

Yeah, that optical out missing thing was a mistake IMHO on the HR34.

Here's hopping the hr44 doesn't have any issues.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No where close to "half the people" posting here have problems with the HR34. Sometimes I think maybe "half the posts" but then I see most of them come from three or four posters....


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had an HR34 for about 1.5 years. It is inside a closed cabinet but not on or immediately below any other warm equipment. According to HR34 menu, it's temp is 108 degs. While the cabinet is closed, there are openings at the top for ventilation.

So running 140 to 160 degs could be contributing to the problems.

And I do agree, Optical in that product is missed.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I've had an HR34 for about 1.5 years. It is inside a closed cabinet but not on or immediately below any other warm equipment. According to HR34 menu, it's temp is 108 degs. While the cabinet is closed, there are openings at the top for ventilation.
> 
> So running 140 to 160 degs could be contributing to the problems.
> 
> And I do agree, Optical in that product is missed.


my unit is out on an open stand. there is nothing around it or stacked on it, it has plenty of ventialtion. the temp in my house never goes above 80 degrees. there is a window not directly behind it, but behind it, however it has blinds on it that ALWAYS stay fully closed..so no sun hits the unit. there is simply no reason for it to be 160 degrees plus inside, and i think its a false readng when it says that. i NEVER got that all through last summer, and nothing has changed, neither its position, the house temp, or anything else. its just a buggy pos. but i guess its just mine then and the 3 other people on this forum that disike theirs. everyone else is delirious apparently....and thanks inkahauts for the well wishes, i hope that i am as delirious about my hr44 as peds48 and laxguy are with their hr34s.it just hasnt worked well for me and is missing features i need.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

dtrell said:


> well all I can tell you is that there are more than half of the people that post on here that have had the problems I have described and many that couldn't wait to dump their 34 for a 44. I am happy that you have had no issues with yours and that your guide runs at the speed of light and that you have no need for wireless or an optical out. that is not the way it was for me an d many others on here. IMHO the 34 is a bad design that was rushed out to production, and the 44 is a good design that they took their time developing and producing. but once I get mine and use it, ill know more...and again, if not ill still have the wireless and the optical, and that in itself is worth the 13 dollars I paid..


I can relate totally.... too many see through rose colored glasses when it comes to DTV and there boxes... I have and continue to have issues with my 34, its crazy, yet somehow since the numbers have apparenlty according to the forums here have shrunk, issues with these units have become well, isolated in the minds who see smaller numbers and therfefore this "small" crowd who have issues is an isolated issue. That sentiment is BS on all levels. There are true issues out there from all ends and depending who you talk to, even at DTV they are aware of issues, or some just say your just crazy and deal with it mentality.

I applogize to anyone if your tired of my rants, I dont want to have issues like the rest of you, but this is and continues to be a joke on DTV's end and those who believe they can do no wrong.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

my unit is out on an open stand. there is nothing around it or stacked on it, it has plenty of ventialtion. the temp in my house never goes above 80 degrees. there is a window not directly behind it, but behind it, however it has blinds on it that ALWAYS stay fully closed..so no sun hits the unit. there is simply no reason for it to be 160 degrees plus inside, and i think its a false readng when it says that. i NEVER got that all through last summer, and nothing has changed, neither its position, the house temp, or anything else. its just a buggy pos. but i guess its just mine then and the 3 other people on this forum that disike theirs. everyone else is delirious apparently....and thanks inkahauts for the well wishes, i hope that i am as delirious about my hr44 as peds48 and laxguy are with their hr34s.it just hasnt worked well for me and is missing features i need.


Is it possible the fan has failed and is not kicking on in order to cool down the unit? The unit should definitely not be running that hot considering where you have it. Mine is in a closed cabinet with multiple other electronics and runs at about 108 degrees.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Is it possible the fan has failed and is not kicking on in order to cool down the unit? The unit should definitely not be running that hot considering where you have it. Mine is in a closed cabinet with multiple other electronics and runs at about 108 degrees.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


i wish my issues were heat realated as that can be rectified....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you want to take a run at what your issues are and some possible remedies? And it's possible that you also have a lemon.

Most folks here who are saying they have no major problems with their '34s are trying to help, provide data points, and few if any in this thread think DIRECTV can do no wrong.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

i wish my issues were heat realated as that can be rectified....


Datagg, I can understand your frustration with having issues with 3 separate 34's. I can see getting one lemon but not three lemons. Have you had any service calls from DTV to check your system out? I know that when I was seeing an intermittent issue that started with a loss of signal that would eventually lock the 34 up, I was pretty frustrated. It took DTV 2 days with 3 techs at my house to finally fix it. They spent one day just changing every connection and seemed to improve until they left. Fortunately, it froze when they were there the next day. The problem ended up being a failing SWIM16. Swapped that out and all has been well since then.

If you haven't already, give DTV a call and have them check your system out.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jagrim said:


> Datagg, I can understand your frustration with having issues with 3 separate 34's. I can see getting one lemon but not three lemons. Have you had any service calls from DTV to check your system out? I know that when I was seeing an intermittent issue that started with a loss of signal that would eventually lock the 34 up, I was pretty frustrated. It took DTV 2 days with 3 techs at my house to finally fix it. They spent one day just changing every connection and seemed to improve until they left. Fortunately, it froze when they were there the next day. The problem ended up being a failing SWIM16. Swapped that out and all has been well since then.
> 
> If you haven't already, give DTV a call and have them check your system out.


I called them last week. They acknowledge the issues, recorded shows locking up, skipping, pixeleating, fast forwarding issues...etc, etc.... i actually spent quite a bit of time with one tech last week via the phone, doing tests etc and all showed no issues.. he also mentioned there are definite issues with the 34 and they are aware of them, yet not all admitting to it, that these issues being reported are all of what i and others are. To sum it up, live shows are fine, never has there been an issue... the issue is and always has been since the 34 entered the home, recorded shows. Video skipping, pixilation during playback, lock up that forward or rewind wont address... Lately the recorded shows during playback will just freeze and it takes a system reset to get anything to work. It doesn't happen all the time, but you know how it goes, the shows you want to really watch do this... i would say out of 10 recorded shows recorded a week, 3 show signs of issues, 2 are completely unwatchable. Another issue has been buffer issues... watching a show live, say for instance hells kitchen. While all is fine watching, the wife gets a call, we pause it, some time goes buy and press play and it won't start, rewinding inoperable, ff inoperable... the away time that it was paused is lost, have to change channels then back to resume from current time.... i can't begin to tell you the anger this ensues when this occurs and has gotten worse since last update. So what we do now is record "just in case" someone has to get up for a few.... yet then the recorded shows messed up also, so it's a gamble either way. This is complete and utter bull.

I told DTV last week i am done, cancel my account, i am sick and tired of the run around, it was then i got turned over to a tech that began to talk and relate to me as someone who understands what is going on. About an hour or so going over things... at night i even ran what i have done probably 20 times or so already, long surface scan and again as mentioned to him no errors. The conversation ended with some shut up credits and a promise this will be addressed soon via a update as they are aware of all these issues.

So was i getting the run around, man i have no clue... i have been down this road now 3 times with the 34...I'm just about at the end of my rope here. i don't mean to be the Debby downer here, believe me..i just want things to work. i pay way to much for this service to have these repeated issues. Thanks for the ear guys. Peace!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I called them last week. They acknowledge the issues, recorded shows locking up, skipping, pixeleating, fast forwarding issues...etc, etc.... i actually spent quite a bit of time with one tech last week via the phone, doing tests etc and all showed no issues.. he also mentioned there are definite issues with the 34 and they are aware of them, yet not all admitting to it, that these issues being reported are all of what i and others are. To sum it up, live shows are fine, never has there been an issue... the issue is and always has been since the 34 entered the home, recorded shows. Video skipping, pixilation during playback, lock up that forward or rewind wont address... Lately the recorded shows during playback will just freeze and it takes a system reset to get anything to work. It doesn’t happen all the time, but you know how it goes, the shows you want to really watch do this... i would say out of 10 recorded shows recorded a week, 3 show signs of issues, 2 are completely unwatchable. Another issue has been buffer issues... watching a show live, say for instance hells kitchen. While all is fine watching, the wife gets a call, we pause it, some time goes buy and press play and it won’t start, rewinding inoperable, ff inoperable... the away time that it was paused is lost, have to change channels then back to resume from current time.... i can’t begin to tell you the anger this ensues when this occurs and has gotten worse since last update. So what we do now is record "just in case" someone has to get up for a few.... yet then the recorded shows messed up also, so it’s a gamble either way. This is complete and utter bull.

I told DTV last week i am done, cancel my account, i am sick and tired of the run around, it was then i got turned over to a tech that began to talk and relate to me as someone who understands what is going on. About an hour or so going over things... at night i even ran what i have done probably 20 times or so already, long surface scan and again as mentioned to him no errors. The conversation ended with some shut up credits and a promise this will be addressed soon via a update as they are aware of all these issues. 

So was i getting the run around, man i have no clue... i have been down this road now 3 times with the 34...I’m just about at the end of my rope here. i don’t mean to be the Debby downer here, believe me..i just want things to work. i pay way to much for this service to have these repeated issues. Thanks for the ear guys. Peace!!


Some of that is issues that need a software fix I believe but some could be other things. Are you connected to the Internet right now? Personally I'd disconnect from the Internet. Then id unplug all your devices including the power supply to the dish. Then plug that back in after 10 minutes. Then plug in the receivers again after another ten minutes but leave the Internet unplugged for a while and see if that makes any difference to any if your issues.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I called them last week. They acknowledge the issues, recorded shows locking up, skipping, pixeleating, fast forwarding issues...etc, etc.... i actually spent quite a bit of time with one tech last week via the phone, doing tests etc and all showed no issues.. he also mentioned there are definite issues with the 34 and they are aware of them, yet not all admitting to it, that these issues being reported are all of what i and others are. To sum it up, live shows are fine, never has there been an issue... the issue is and always has been since the 34 entered the home, recorded shows. Video skipping, pixilation during playback, lock up that forward or rewind wont address... Lately the recorded shows during playback will just freeze and it takes a system reset to get anything to work. It doesn’t happen all the time, but you know how it goes, the shows you want to really watch do this... i would say out of 10 recorded shows recorded a week, 3 show signs of issues, 2 are completely unwatchable. Another issue has been buffer issues... watching a show live, say for instance hells kitchen. While all is fine watching, the wife gets a call, we pause it, some time goes buy and press play and it won’t start, rewinding inoperable, ff inoperable... the away time that it was paused is lost, have to change channels then back to resume from current time.... i can’t begin to tell you the anger this ensues when this occurs and has gotten worse since last update. So what we do now is record "just in case" someone has to get up for a few.... yet then the recorded shows messed up also, so it’s a gamble either way. This is complete and utter bull.

I told DTV last week i am done, cancel my account, i am sick and tired of the run around, it was then i got turned over to a tech that began to talk and relate to me as someone who understands what is going on. About an hour or so going over things... at night i even ran what i have done probably 20 times or so already, long surface scan and again as mentioned to him no errors. The conversation ended with some shut up credits and a promise this will be addressed soon via a update as they are aware of all these issues. 

So was i getting the run around, man i have no clue... i have been down this road now 3 times with the 34...I’m just about at the end of my rope here. i don’t mean to be the Debby downer here, believe me..i just want things to work. i pay way to much for this service to have these repeated issues. Thanks for the ear guys. Peace!!


Why don't you describe your entire system,; i.e., switches, dish type, other boxes, Internet hook-up, etc? I don't think that DTV will be able to address your issues over the phone. I believe a tech visit may be your only salvation.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Why don't you describe your entire system,; i.e., switches, dish type, other boxes, Internet hook-up, etc? I don't think that DTV will be able to address your issues over the phone. I believe a tech visit may be your only salvation.


+1


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Is it possible the fan has failed and is not kicking on in order to cool down the unit? The unit should definitely not be running that hot considering where you have it. Mine is in a closed cabinet with multiple other electronics and runs at about 108 degrees.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Merg, I just checked it and its 108 deg. this is what it always is when its working normally. theres no reason to have it EVER be 161...and yes the fan works fine...the problem is that when the box locks up or flakes out, it THINKS its 161 internally....the fact is that it isnt really, it just THINKS it is. thats part of its flakiness. but thats fine, i heard from the ebay guy yesterday. it is brand new in box, and he is shipping it monday. so i should have my HR44 by thursday at the latest.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

well, just got the HR44 activated yesterday. finally got ALL my shows ripped off that giant brick the HR34....the door stop...the paperweight.....anyway i digress....to all the people in this thread that say that they "notice no discernable difference" between the HR34 and HR44, or the ones that say "the HR44 may be a HAIR faster than the HR34" but the HR34 is a "GREAT" machine....all i can say is after playing with the HR44 all night, ARE YOU F'ING SERIOUS??? the HR44 is a FERRARI compared to that dinosaur HR34. the thing FLIES. i can flip through the guide as fast as i can push the channel up down buttons on the remote...the HR34 would hang up, get stuck, hesitate, etc etc etc. The HR44 boots up MUCH faster than the 34...all that remains to be seen is whether i have any issues with recordings. 

as far as i am concerned, it is now proven out for me, regardless of what anyone on this thread says or has posted about the HR34...i have now seen it FOR MYSELF. and ill say it AGAIN. the H34 is a PIECE OF CRAP that should have never been RELEASED....period, exclamation point. LOVE the HR44.....

and im also LOVING the optical out and the wireless.....got rid of a BUNCH of wires behind my setup getting rid of the network cable and netgear switch, which i can now dedicate the single cable to the GENIEGO (which really should be wireless also) and the coaxial to optical converter i can now throw away.

i do have one regret though..other than being stuck with that piece of JUNK for over a year...is that i have to send it back to directv rather than getting to throw that boat anchor out in the street and driving back and forth over it with a STEAMROLLER.....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dtrell said:


> well, just got the HR44 activated yesterday. finally got ALL my shows ripped off that giant brick the HR34....the door stop...the paperweight.....anyway i digress....to all the people in this thread that say that they "notice no discernable difference" between the HR34 and HR44, or the ones that say "the HR44 may be a HAIR faster than the HR34" but the HR34 is a "GREAT" machine....all i can say is after playing with the HR44 all night, ARE YOU F'ING SERIOUS??? the HR44 is a FERRARI compared to that dinosaur HR34. the thing FLIES. i can flip through the guide as fast as i can push the channel up down buttons on the remote...the HR34 would hang up, get stuck, hesitate, etc etc etc. The HR44 boots up MUCH faster than the 34...all that remains to be seen is whether i have any issues with recordings.
> 
> as far as i am concerned, it is now proven out for me, regardless of what anyone on this thread says or has posted about the HR34...i have now seen it FOR MYSELF. and ill say it AGAIN. the H34 is a PIECE OF CRAP that should have never been RELEASED....period, exclamation point. LOVE the HR44.....
> 
> ...


As I told you on another thread the issues you were having with "your" HR34 are not the norm. And if you take the time to look around you'll see there are plenty of threads with people stating issues they are having with their HR44s. It's one thing to post your "opinion". Just don't try posting your "opinion" as if it were a fact.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> As I told you on another thread the issues you were having with "your" HR34 are not the norm. And if you take the time to look around you'll see there are plenty of threads with people stating issues they are having with their HR44s. It's one thing to post your "opinion". Just don't try posting your "opinion" as if it were a fact.


sorry, was just venting. anyway, i am sure if you take this entire forum as an aggregate, as to who is having more problems, HR34 owners or HR44 owners, I am sure it would be HR34 owners by miles. Plus, some of the HR34 owners I am sure that think they have no issues with their unit just have no baseline to go by (other than the even worse HR21, which I had and even I WILL ADMIT the HR34 is better than the HR21..) and have a higher tolerance for a crappy performing machine. For the most part, my HR34 WORKED...it recorded programs, the guide was correct, and i could "surf" through the guide to look for programs. The difference is in the PERFORMANCE of the units. There is NO comparison. HR44 hands down, and I think that is a large majority consensus on here. And there is also the issue of the optical out and the wireless, neither of which can be compared because the HR34 ridiculously does not have either. I would expect that from the geniego, as it has been out for a few years, but there is no excuse for a unit released in early 2012 to not have wireless built in.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dtrell said:


> sorry, was just venting. anyway, i am sure if you take this entire forum as an aggregate, as to who is having more problems, HR34 owners or HR44 owners, I am sure it would be HR34 owners by miles. Plus, some of the HR34 owners I am sure that think they have no issues with their unit just have no baseline to go by (other than the even worse HR21, which I had and even I WILL ADMIT the HR34 is better than the HR21..) and have a higher tolerance for a crappy performing machine. For the most part, my HR34 WORKED...it recorded programs, the guide was correct, and i could "surf" through the guide to look for programs. The difference is in the PERFORMANCE of the units. There is NO comparison. HR44 hands down, and I think that is a large majority consensus on here. And there is also the issue of the optical out and the wireless, neither of which can be compared because the HR34 ridiculously does not have either. I would expect that from the geniego, as it has been out for a few years, but there is no excuse for a unit released in early 2012 to not have wireless built in.


I've had my HR34-700 for three months with no issues. I've also witnessed a side by side comparison between the HR34 and the HR44. Both produce the same audio/video quality. Both have 5 tuners. Both have a 1TB HD. Both have the same recording capability. As for speed and response with the exception of rebooting the HR44 is slightly faster than the HR34. So unless you're into menu hopping/channel surfing or one of the added features (external power supply, internal Wi-Fi, optical audio our, RF compatibility with the RC71 remote) are a absolute must there is no reason why anyone would be disappointed with the HR34-700.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

I just had my new HR44 and C41 installed today and wow! I upgraded from the HR22 and I would say that the Genie is at least twice as fast in response time in comparison. If the HR 34 is anything close to this, you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I've had my HR34-700 for three months with no issues. I've also witnessed a side by side comparison between the HR34 and the HR44. Both produce the same audio/video quality. Both have 5 tuners. Both have a 1TB HD. Both have the same recording capability. As for speed and response with the exception of rebooting the HR44 is slightly faster than the HR34. So unless you're into menu hopping/channel surfing or one of the added features (external power supply, internal Wi-Fi, optical audio our, RF compatibility with the RC71 remote) are a absolute must there is no reason why anyone would be disappointed with the HR34-700.


the hr44 has a much faster processor and responds much more quickly. to each their own. I was EXTREMELY disappointed with the HR34-700 for over a year. And you cant say that I didn't give it time. I gave it 14 months. Hated it every day. I couldn't have given it more chances and more firmware updates. It barely improved from June 2012. Again, to each their own.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

TorinTPG said:


> I just had my new HR44 and C41 installed today and wow! I upgraded from the HR22 and I would say that the Genie is at least twice as fast in response time in comparison. If the HR 34 is anything close to this, you will not be dissapointed!


to each their own. so far to me, they aren't close. to mysteryman, you can almost change the model number labels and not know the difference. that's one of the great things about online forums. keep it civil, give your opinion based on your experience, and let others decide based on what they read.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's still unfair to compare a lemon unit of one model with a good model of another. The differences between good models of both Genies is small. And no one cares about boot times!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You do when you have a short power blip in the middle of primetime, but then they all boot too slow and you want it on a battery backup anyway.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> And no one cares about boot times!!


If you install them every day, you DO care!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Amen, brothers: Few of us are installers, and I hope only a few get power blips. I'm lucky, so far, I guess.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dtrell said:


> to each their own. so far to me, they aren't close. to mysteryman, you can almost change the model number labels and not know the difference. that's one of the great things about online forums. keep it civil, give your opinion based on your experience, and let others decide based on what they read.


"Your" HR34 had defects which caused "your" issues. In other words "your" HR34 was a lemon. That doesn't mean all HR34s are lemons. If they were everyone who has one would be experiencing "your" issues and would be agreeing with you. You have a right to be frustrated and disappointed because of "your" experience with "your" HR34. But as Laxguy put it "It's still unfair to compare a lemon unit of one model with a good model of another". Take the time to look around the forum and you'll see people have been reporting issues with "their" HR44s. These things happen.


----------



## taoseno (Sep 12, 2011)

I must have had a lemon too as my HR34 sucked; the HR44 I have had for three or four months has been a Ferrari in comparison........I had the HR 34 for a year called service who sent out a tech did not take long for tech to duplicate issues and he replaced w/ a HR44 w/ no contract extension. I got the first one installed in NM. Night and day difference...............


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The biggest downside to the HR44 is that you are forced to use the RC71 if you want to use an RF remote. I will not use that remote (as it's awful for my situation) and I need an RF remote in the Family Room, so the HR44 is relegated to the bedroom.

- Merg


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

taoseno said:


> I must have had a lemon too as my HR34 sucked; the HR44 I have had for three or four months has been a Ferrari in comparison........I had the HR 34 for a year called service who sent out a tech did not take long for tech to duplicate issues and he replaced w/ a HR44 w/ no contract extension. I got the first one installed in NM. Night and day difference...............


That's what I said when compared to the HR24 I have, but at least I've got rid of the painfully slow HR22


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

is the skip progress bar fix coming with next firmware upd8? or is this something I will have to live along with the rest of the bugs that have plagued us on this device from day 1.

our 24 & our Fios STB have no progess bar pops up upon 30-sec skip function.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What SKIP30 issue do you mean? No bar on that skip would be a plus for me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's not really an "issue". They put it there and we don't know if they will take it away or not but it's by design at the moment even if I hate it to. . I believe they did it because of the new remote personally. Hopefully they change it someday.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I believe they did it because of the new remote personally.


Why do you think the new remote had something to do with it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No separate play button to bring up the play on demand.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have been noticing some sluggishness with my HR34 as well and have been considering moving to the HR44. This weekend, however, I did a double RBR which was recommended in a different post after a firmware upgrade. I also turned off Genie Recommends which I don't use anyway. Since those two thing have been done my HR34 is flying now! It used to take over 2 seconds for the guide to come up after pressing the button but now that time is under 1 second. I can also breeze through the guide every bit as fast as the HR44 video from Solid Signal. I'm not sure if it was the double reset, the recent firmware update (0x7e5), turning off Genie Recommends or a combination of all 3 but I feel like I just got a new receiver!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't want to derail the thread, but has anyone found out just what any DirecTV HDDVR is actually doing when it is not changing a channel quickly ?

Reporting to NSA? Spamming the neighbors with Viagra ads? Morris dancing?

(I'm expecting an HR44 any day now, and will likely send back at least one HR21, and that one has had weirdly variable channel changing times. Sometimes quick, sometimes slow, and sometimes dead slow, and then most annoying of all, dead slow followed by machine gun rapid channel changes past the one I wanted to stop at)


:eek2:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

gov said:


> Don't want to derail the thread, but has anyone found out just what any DirecTV HDDVR is actually doing when it is not changing a channel quickly ?
> 
> Reporting to NSA? Spamming the neighbors with Viagra ads? Morris dancing?
> 
> ...


It's a very old problem with the DVRs. If the demands on the processor and/or memory exceed their capabilities, they become sluggish, if not unresponsive. Pre-HR24 series are particularly vulnerable. Bad coding can cause any DVR to get sluggish periodically. Since getting the HR44 and HR24 (2 of them) about a month ago, I've only seen a brief (and I mean very brief) period of sluggish or non-responsive behavior. Other than that, both the 24 and especially the 44 just fly.
Since the software seems to show ever increasing demands on both processor and memory, we may face the same thing in a future software cycle. In the mean time....enjoy!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Reading between the lines there I infer it is the NSA thing


OK, appreciate the info.



:coffee


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gov said:


> Reading between the lines there I infer it is the NSA thing.


Just do not add "Allah akbar!" to every sentence.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL!

What would we do without our high tech toys ??


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

HR44 arrived today. Might get brave and pull TV stand out and install it after everyone clears out. Will transfer recording schedule from HR21 and then start watching off it's hard drive. Will put it's AM21 on the 44 immediately however.

I did order an extra RF remote, and will connect the 44 up to the 21's mirror system and see how the 'new and improved' RF remote chucks out a signal. It can hardly be worse than what I already have (10 foot range) but it will need to consistently hit 25 feet to make me happy on the kitchen TV till I am ready to put a client on it.

I see the 44 has a cooling fan, I presume it doesn't matter as much for air clearance with that, in any regard, it looks like the AM21 is going beneath it instead of on top. As for the 722 in the stack, I dunno where it will wind up.

I guess this is going to be the impetus to upgrade the OTA system this summer, I'd like to have as many channels at my house as I am usually able to get TV customers in the area. (my particular location has a significant topological problem that is going to take a big roll of RG11 to conquer). I've done the math and checked Antenna Web and it is all feasible, just more grunt work than seems appealing at my age.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had both the HR34 and now the HR44.. (Not at the same time of course). I did not have a good experience with the HR34, which is why it was later replaced/upgraded to the 44. I love the 44, only problem is that you can only have one per account. Whenever I use the other receivers in the home aside from the 44, I notice such a difference. I'm sure they gathered some things from the 34 that was applied to the 44, to improve the receiver. It sure didn't take them long to release a newer genie model. That's just the experience I had, and it looks like quite a few have been happy with their 34. All I hope is that my good experience with the 44 will continue. The 44 has me spoiled, I hate using any other receiver now. I love the remote and quick RF response as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have never had my hr44 on except for it testing during start up for a moment. It isn't going on unless its getting really hot..


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

gov said:


> ... in any regard, it looks like the AM21 is going beneath it instead of on top. ...


That is how I have mine. No issues, internal temp is reporting 106° currently, which is what it is most of the time.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Guide has mostly populated overnight and I have some series loaded on it.

It really is fast with the remote, almost alien in it's feel. Only thing slowing me down is different remote keyboard layout, and that is going to take some getting used to.

Don't have the equipment stack set up the way I want, until I get the HR21 HDD unloaded it is going to linger and look annoying. I don't have the mirror working on the 44 yet, but for a few days watching the 722 in the kitchen isn't a problem, and the HR20 is still working too.

I had some communication problems with the dish last night until I forced a software download and no it seems fine. I wonder right out of the box of it was a little bewildered by my SWM16 set up ??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Should not have been. I hope you checked to make ire you don have more than 8 tuners on a line. That will bewilder it! 

And last night? Um did you check to see why software you ended up with?


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

So after a few support calls and one tech visit later I now have an HR44. The HR34 lag wasn't terrible but some of the weird glitchy issues just got to be too much for me. While I agree the HR34 was no slouch, the HR44 blows it away! This may be the fastest receiver I've ever used and that includes a Dish VIP 722. My install just ended and I'm still waiting for the guide to finish completely downloading. I imagine things will improve even more once that process completes. As a comparison, I ran some baselines with the HR34 and HR44, the results of which are as follows:

Guide button press to guide displaying on screen:
HR34=2+ seconds
HR44= -1 second

Quick tune button press to window displaying on screen:
HR34=2-3 seconds
HR44= -1 second

Red button ScoreGuide button press to window displaying on screen:
HR34=5-8 seconds
HR44= -3 seconds

One other thing worth noting is that the HR34 was practically unusable when 4 or more tuners were in use at the same time whereas with the HR44 there appears to be no difference in performance no matter how many tuners are in use.

Thus far I am extremely pleased with the HR44 and would highly recommend them over the HR34.


----------

